# Hydroponics



## Fusion

Anyone into hydroponics?
Im wanting to give it a try (Vegetables only lol) and could use some help
Been watching Youtube vids on the Dutch Bucket method and it looks interesting
I would be doing it outside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Vegetables huh,,,
I’ve seen some nice setups but they were always in a greenhouse, looks like it would be pretty simple to put one together, just a matter of knowing what nutrients and the proportions to add.


----------



## Fusion

Iv ordered whats called the "Master Blend" for the nutrients, seems like its what most people use


----------



## bearinvt

Are smoked greens considered a vegetable?


----------



## Champagne InHand

General Hydroponics makes a good general blend. 

Are you using a rig like deep water horizon 

There’s a lot of options. 

Last year I grew 2 crops with a coco blend but now I grow with a custom blended soil that is mostly perlite. I had to do a lot of reading and then wait 3 months for the soil to compost right. More of move to fine tune things. 

The most money is on your lights and soil or for your case lights and hydro gear

I grow in my finished basement using growing tents 4x4x8. It’s fortunate that NYS is currently legal for all greens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Champagne InHand said:


> General Hydroponics makes a good general blend.
> 
> Are you using a rig like deep water horizon
> 
> There’s a lot of options.
> 
> Last year I grew 2 crops with a coco blend but now I grow with a custom blended soil that is mostly perlite. I had to do a lot of reading and then wait 3 months for the soil to compost right. More of move to fine tune things.
> 
> The most money is on your lights and soil or for your case lights and hydro gear
> 
> I grow in my finished basement using growing tents 4x4x8. It’s fortunate that NYS is currently legal for all greens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your comments
Question, Why will i need lights? im going to be growing outside, will my seedlings need lights to sprout? i have just today planted my seeds in rockwool under a domed tray


----------



## Rondo

They like relatively constant temperatures. If you’re putting serious effort into this project. 
Temperature swings are a no no. Depends on where you live.


----------



## Fusion

Rondo said:


> They like relatively constant temperatures. If you’re putting serious effort into this project.
> Temperature swings are a no no. Depends on where you live.


Yea, im in California and not on the coast so im seeing a heat problem, thinking of sinking my sump into the ground to keep it cooler


----------



## FroOchie

"Hydroponics, Dutch and Master blend, greens" and somehow this is still not my thread.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Don't really know much about it.
Except to say the plants you are planting.
That is if I am reading this correctly.
Love Sunshine watering is a must.
When growing outside additional nutrients etc.
Are not that big of an issue.
Or so I have been told Best of Luck!


----------



## Fusion

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Don't really know much about it.
> Except to say the plants you are planting.
> That is if I am reading this correctly.
> Love Sunshine watering is a must.
> When growing outside additional nutrients etc.
> Are not that big of an issue.
> Or so I have been told Best of Luck!


Lol Tony, NO weeds just vegetables


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Lol Tony, NO weeds just vegetables


I’m thinking that more than a couple of people have misread/misunderstood your goal here 😂


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> Lol Tony, NO weeds just vegetables


I have about 35 Acres of land up near the shop.
Half is swamp.
I have been approached several times by legal growers of medical crops / Hemp etc. .
They want to lease the land .
They will even grade fix drainage issues etc.
It is big business trouble is.
I am not into life long commitments at this point.
They all want long leases.
They are un breakable I took one preposition to an Attorney.
My old Partner's sister.
She said if you wanted out by the time you paid for the court fees.
All the paper they could throw at you etc.
And the Law suit for breach of the lease.
Basically its cheaper to give them the land and walk away.
Its a big cash cow.
Good luck with the garden.
If you grow any Egg Plants let me know how you do they are tough to grow.
Last time i did it.
I got like 3 out of like 13 plants.


----------

